# Carrying Cash



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Bad idea ? Safe alternatives other than credit or debit cards ? I'm trying for a mid April arrival in Davao. Your expertise is appreciated.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)




----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Remember this stuff ? Taken today in Virginia.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

AppalachianBiker said:


> Remember this stuff ? Taken today in Virginia.


I sure do remember the cold I'm from North Dakota.

If you live somewhat remote the credit card won't be much use to you any way you'll need to find a way to get cash, it's still a cash and coins 3rd world country. But since Covid I've noticed many business's especially restaurants and fast food chains begin to use the ATM card except for JollyBee lol, I don't understand that one, they are a major chained restaurant and only accept cash.

Here's what I use the change bag with coins and bills the credit card holder when I go to the mall or the grocery store, my wallet from the US is tucked away it's a thing of the past.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

AppalachianBiker said:


> Bad idea ? Safe alternatives other than credit or debit cards ? I'm trying for a mid April arrival in Davao. Your expertise is appreciated.


 What would that be?? A string of silver and then cut off a bit when paying? 

Banks take checks BUT with around a month delay normaly because of check frauds, so that dont function any good for you I suppouse.

Its possible to send payments to yourself through payment services as Western Union, WorldRemit and such, they have payout spots "everywhere" in the Philippines, if you want to fill up with some cash now and then, so you diont need to carry ALL the cash you will need during the trip, but you would carry cash anyway but less.



M.C.A. said:


> If you live somewhat remote the credit card won't be much use to you any way you'll need to find a way to get cash, it's still a cash and coins 3rd world country.


 In some towns with no or bad functioning ATMs some businesses are kind - or clever  to get presumtive customers to get in there - and pay out cash at credit/debit cards even when not being customer. (at least not that day).


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The other problem is off-line atm's. don't leave it until you are down to the last few pesos then panic because all the atm's are down. I'm sure we have all been there.🙄


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> The other problem is off-line atm's. don't leave it until you are down to the last few pesos then panic because all the atm's are down. I'm sure we have all been there.🙄


 Not I  by I think ahead allways and have backup money hidden both at home 
as well as in different pockets and such so I can manage some even without wallet..


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

You folks are awesome. Western Union is a great idea. I'm going to have to try to spin some silver string lmao


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey appalachinan

I stayed in Davao city for about 6 months then moved to Tagum city for over a year. Most crimes committed to expats is the foreigner's fault.

1. Always keep your money or wallet in your front pocket. Never in the rear pocket.
2. Always try to do your errands during daylight hours.
3. always walk the main streets with people. Never wonder down a side street by yourself.
4. always look at your surroundings for strange people.

I never had a problem living there. When an expat gets careless is when they get robbed or injured. I never left my place at night. I always traveled in the daylight hours.

Art


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Pickpocketing must still be a thing there 😳


art1946 said:


> hey appalachinan
> 
> I stayed in Davao city for about 6 months then moved to Tagum city for over a year. Most crimes committed to expats is the foreigner's fault.
> 
> ...


I know about the front shirt pocket for a wallet/cards or front pants pocket. Lessons from my Pappy and Uncle's in Vietnam. Dark streets and alleys I can understand.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

i would never use the front shirt pocket for my money or wallet. I always used my front pants pocket and normally I would keep my hand in the pocket. A thief can brush up against you and remove the items from your shirt pocket.

art


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Thanks Art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

have you been in the Philippines before? I enjoyed it there. Davao city is one of the safest places there. the mayor was really strict when I was there. they had check points going into the city with police. that was in 2011. I ended up coming back. Are you going there to meet someone?

art


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I lived on mabini st not far from the Gainaso mall on Laurel st

art


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Yes I'm coming to finally meet my fiance' and her family. We face time just about everyday. She's not twenty something, she's 61. We've been on line with each other for over 21 months and I know they all look shiny and new until you see them in person. I have no reason to think or believe she is nothing other than genuine. Her son's are anxious for me to come as well. Her granddaughter calls me grandpa (lolo). This is has been a long process for both of us. I'm always prepared for disappointment and I ALWAYS have an exit strategy. I won't need an exit strategy but I'll have one anyway.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

I've got a lot to learn, I know. I respect the people there. I'm not a flamboyant big mouthed show off. I'm quiet, very very observant and keep my wits about me. I exercise a lot of caution.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey appalachian

I have been married to a filipino lady. BEWARE!! Most wants the expat to take care of their parents also. If she has living parents and siblings, just beware. I am not being nasty, but trying to give you advice. Of course if she has children and you know about it, then you are accepting them also. 

good luck
art


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Not a problem, I've read the horror stories. This instance both parents deceased. She as never asked for one penny. I sent her money unsolicited and I got scolded for doing so. It was an embarrassment to her. Next ?


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

art1946 said:


> I enjoyed it there. Davao city is one of the safest places there. the mayor was really strict when I was there. they had check points going into the city with police. that was in 2011. I ended up coming back. Are you going there to meet someone?


 Back when president Duterte was mayor in Davao he killed or scared away the criminals  so Davao became very safe after that. 


art1946 said:


> I have been married to a filipino lady. BEWARE!! Most wants the expat to take care of their parents also. If she has living parents and siblings, just beware. I am not being nasty, but trying to give you advice.


 Actualy its the LAW  IF sibblings or parents need assistance, then the relatives HAVE TO assist if possible, BUT a common missunderstood thing is that law is only valid if them in need are old or* are doing their best *but need assistance anyway*, *so them who just are lazy and expect support from foreigner or OFW sibbling, they believe they have right to support, but t*hey DONT have that.*.. The law in fuzzy though concerning to which level such support need to be when the supporter can afford more than surviving to the others. 

If the supporter have income in the Philippines, and e g parents-in-law are *dependant* of him , then the supporter can get some deduction at taxation, but there is a maximum amount of people each tax payer can have. I dont remember exact but around max 4 and 25 000 pesos deduction for each per year..


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Hmmm ? I'll look at that. Thanks.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Lunkan,

You show me where it is stated that I would have to support the parents or siblings if they need help? Show us the written law in the Philippines.

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey Lunkan,
> 
> You show me where it is stated that I would have to support the parents or siblings if they need help? Show us the written law in the Philippines.
> 
> art


I believe it's in the Philippine family code somewhere.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Gary

What is a Philippine family code? something the family made up!! hahahaha 

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> hey Gary
> 
> What is a Philippine family code? something the family made up!! hahahaha
> 
> art


Sorry art should have linked it, just being lazy.








Executive Order No. 209, s. 1987 | GOVPH


Signed on July 6, 1987: The Family Code of the Philippines



www.officialgazette.gov.ph


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Gary,

Is this what your were talking about? These articles were written in 1987. I did go through them and Art. 70 was all I found.

Art. 70. The spouses are jointly responsible for the support of the family. The expenses for such support and other conjugal obligations shall be paid from the community property and, in the absence thereof, from the income or fruits of their separate properties. In case of insufficiency or absence of said income or fruits, such obligations shall be satisfied from the separate properties. (111a) 

What family?????? they never stated in these articles that the spouses had to support her family or his family if he is a Filipino. 

Art


----------



## viper1431 (11 mo ago)

Had my wallet nicked back in 2015 there.. since then i've had zippers sowed onto my pockets, have had a couple attempts to grab my wallet or phone but no luck getting past the zippers so far.
Had to do the trick mentioned earlier of sending myself money through worldremit/cebuana. Now i carry spare cards from a different bank and keep the spares in my room.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Viper

good ideal with zippers, but that would be a lot of zippers on all my clothes. hahahahha I found putting my money or wallet in front pants pocket and with my hand in the same pocket I never had an issue. 

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> I found putting my money or wallet in front pants pocket and with my hand in the same pocket I never had an issue.
> 
> art


Apart from when you trip up on the uneven sidewalk.🤣


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I am okay with that because my legs are uneven. hahahahaha


art


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

art1946 said:


> hey Gary,
> 
> Is this what your were talking about? These articles were written in 1987. I did go through them and Art. 70 was all I found.
> 
> Art. 70. The spouses are jointly responsible for the support of the family. The expenses for such support and other conjugal obligations shall be paid from the community property and, in the absence thereof, from the income or fruits of their separate properties. In case of insufficiency or absence of said income or fruits, such obligations shall be satisfied from the separate properties. (111a)


 Yes, I talked about the family code law. There is an other part of the law than the one you wrote, Its about supporting relatives including it tell the relatives have to do their best to solve their problems to get right to get support. I did read all through proper some years ago and since then I just look in "my private archive" = My brain memory  dont wanting to read through all again.

1987 isnt old in Philippine messure  They have some realy crazy very unfair laws since they were COLONY... Bloody colonialists made laws to protect the few RICH WITH POWER against the poor masses... Still valid!!! So the rich often DONT need to bribe police/judges, they can just get not caught by these very unfair laws!!!  
E g some crime types, which in "western" countries are investigated AUNTOMATICLY, in the Philippines the poor victims need to file a case and PAY a fee to get such. And in some crimes, if risk to loose and get jail, then the rich can PAY to get free. I am NOT talking about bribing, I talk about how the LAW is!!!
(I dont remember which crime types except FRAUD criminals can buy themselves free according to the law!!! I know that happened in a mango investment scam, although in that case I dont know if it was ment to be a scam or if it was incompetence not thinking of what will happen after year 6. After year 6 it became impossible for the manager to fullfil his offer by until year 6 some costs were paid by the investors, but after year 6 the deal said investors wasnt the paying partner anymore  

An other crazy law is the law about making someone lose face. According to that law it can be even a more serious CRIME to TELL an embarrassing TRUTH about someone making a crime than the crime itself!!! 
E g a beaten wife told what her husband did, then the WIFE got sued by the mother to the beating husband!!! (I dont know the result, but it worried the relatives to the wife much.)
I know a Filipina, who dont dare to even go to baranggay captain to tell about a crime, which make bad effects on her, "because of the scandal it can be" as she say...
A foreign got a bit angry at a very missbehaving criminal acting Filipino neighbour something concerning blocking decided right of way for the foreigner and the foreigner said something to the missbehaving neighbour and got sued for that. But LUCKY for the foreigner that Filipino was much disliked by a baranbggay leader too. Normaly baranggay cases are just baranggay captain and the two parts, but by the baranbggay leader disliked the Filipino he made it a hearing with many curious spectators, in which the baranggay leader lead the hearing so the missbehaving Filipino realy loosed face MUCH  and the foreigner got free


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

AppalachianBiker said:


> Yes I'm coming to finally meet my fiance' and her family. We face time just about everyday. She's not twenty something, she's 61. We've been on line with each other for over 21 months and I know they all look shiny and new until you see them in person. I have no reason to think or believe she is nothing other than genuine. Her son's are anxious for me to come as well. Her granddaughter calls me grandpa (lolo). This is has been a long process for both of us. I'm always prepared for disappointment and I ALWAYS have an exit strategy. I won't need an exit strategy but I'll have one anyway.


Hi I have been married for almost 20yrs to my Filipino Princess, she has a large family 
But in the 20yrs not once has any member of the family asked for money ! In fact when we built our home in 2012 we had a problem with our pension payments from the UK and we couldnt buy the roof panels but a family member lent us the money without being asked !
My wifes family currently are a Dentist, 2 mining engineers in Aus, 2 doctors in the US.
One of her neices is a Marine Biologist, and the wifes younger sister is a college Teacher
And a brother is an accountant for a Saudi oil comp. My wifes family were poor but the mother was strong and she turned out a well educated Family.
When my wife was with me in the UK she worked for 9 years in a local Hospital and we sent many Balikbayan boxes home, and we sent money to help pay for college fees etc and to help the sister look after the mother. Money wise we have always shared our money we both have seperate bank accts but its me who gets money from the atms! Simply because she hates using atms. My wifes rule is we do not lend or give money to non family members !
And as others have said i dont go out on my own ! We always do shopping together .
We employ a regular driver for long distance such as Manila and the eqiv of Costco
our home is safe we have 2 dogs and CCTV recording 24/7.
And like most here our neighbours are relatives.
I have no plans if ever returning to the UK, we have already bought our burial plots !..Bob


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey bob,

hope your burial plots are empty for a long time to come. 

art


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

When it comes to carrying cash, you pretty much have to use the same common sense you'd use in any big city back home. If I thought I might be going through an area that might be a little dicey, then I'd usually avoid carrying a big bulky wallet which would create an outline on the outside of my pocket. If you go around certain areas, you'll notice people staring intently at your waist area, and what they're doing is looking for an indications that you might be carrying valuables in your pocket. 

Believe it or not, sometimes if I had to carry large amounts of cash in a dicey area, then I wouldn't put in my wallet, I'd fold it, then I'd put it in a zip-lock bag, The outline created by the zip lock bag was almost unnoticeable on the outside of my pants, and gave less of a clue as to what I might be carrying. Also, consider getting an old junk wallet somewhere, and putting around 400 Pesos inside it. along with some expired ID cards, or maybe an old library card to make it seem legit. That way if you do get robbed, you'll have something to hand over, without getting stabbed, while your real money is inside a zip lock bag. 

I think that pick-pocketing is much more common that strong arm robbery, but it does happen from time to time, and on at least two occasions I had a group of guys sizing me up for some action. Also, until you know your in-laws really well, don't leave your cash lying around in your room. Almost every family as at least one kleptomaniac in it, and if you start asking what happened to your missing money, they will put on act that you have offended them, even though everyone knows what really happened. Best thing to do is to non-nonchalantly lock your wallet inside your suitcase, but don't make a bid deal as you're doing it.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

art1946 said:


> hey bob,
> 
> hope your burial plots are empty for a long time to come.
> 
> art


👍


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> Yes, I talked about the family code law. There is an other part of the law than the one you wrote, Its about supporting relatives including it tell the relatives have to do their best to solve their problems to get right to get support. I did read all through proper some years ago and since then I just look in "my private archive" = My brain memory  dont wanting to read through all again.
> 
> 1987 isnt old in Philippine messure  They have some realy crazy very unfair laws since they were COLONY... Bloody colonialists made laws to protect the few RICH WITH POWER against the poor masses... Still valid!!! So the rich often DONT need to bribe police/judges, they can just get not caught by these very unfair laws!!!
> E g some crime types, which in "western" countries are investigated AUNTOMATICLY, in the Philippines the poor victims need to file a case and PAY a fee to get such. And in some crimes, if risk to loose and get jail, then the rich can PAY to get free. I am NOT talking about bribing, I talk about how the LAW is!!!
> ...


That's all crazy but not that different from the dark recesses of Appalachia where we handle the law ourselves so if it's in God's plan that I wither away and die in a Philippine jail, so be it.


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

AppalachianBiker said:


> Bad idea ? Safe alternatives other than credit or debit cards ? I'm trying for a mid April arrival in Davao. Your expertise is appreciated.


Cash is normal ,, just get yourself one of those "Chain Drive Wallets" connected to your belt loop ,, and don't look like a "Barney" when handling cash openly at the checkout in some stupid discount retail store !! Cash should not be exposed for more than 15 seconds or so ,,


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Scott E said:


> Cash is normal ,, just get yourself one of those "Chain Drive Wallets" connected to your belt loop ,, and don't look like a "Barney" when handling cash openly at the checkout in some stupid discount retail store !! Cash should not be exposed for more than 15 seconds or so ,,


 Except if need OTHER "wallet things" than cash, I DONT use wallet  just cash in pockets possible to pick up PART of what I have in pocket so I dont need to show more than necesary of what I have in the pockets


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I always brought my wallet with id in it. I kept my money in my pocket. I would keep the money and wallet in front pants pocket. I would also keep my hand in the same pocket. There was no way someone could pick pocket me. I also kept a copy of my passport with me to.

art


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

It still seems difficult to function without cash in pocket. the ATM's in small towns are a joke. The ones at the bank seem to work best and give the max allowed per day. Different banks have different daily limits. 
I have also been able to do a lot in stores or online with gcash. you can charge it up via PayPal. it does phone load, electric bills, internet bills, purchases at mall or 7-11. You can also give gcash to people to cover personal debt. 
I usually walk around with a niece or nephew and never get bothered. 
Family is big deal here and I would suggest in a new relationship you define the limits of support especially for parents. Kind of like a prenup agreement. I made the decision to embrace the family and built my house to allow people to sleep over. My wife like most Filipinos feeds anyone that stops by. I never loan money, big mistake, causes problems. my wife usually lowers the ask and gives it as gift. if they ask for 5000 loan, give them 100 and some food. we also will offer work instead of a loan. earning money is better than just begging for it. 
I have to say we don't get a lot of asking. the family knows we are on pension with limited budget. the church and city functions ask for money solicitation letters are common especially around the holidays, which seem like all year. 
The relatives that are dead beats usually don't want to hear a lecture from my wife and don't come around. 
I read about guys living in compounds with other family members, I assume multiple homes in a large lot. I can't see how that is nothing but trouble. your wife should be happy to have her own compound close but not too close to the other family members. we all live in same town but different Barangay. This is perfect, they take taxi, badjaj to us. American households and Filipino households don't seem to mix well. Your wife has committed to the change but the other relatives usually don't like it.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

amcan13 said:


> I read about guys living in compounds with other family members, I assume multiple homes in a large lot. I can't see how that is nothing but trouble.


Once your neighbors figure out who you are, and what you've got, then you'll have exactly the same sort of troubles as anyone who is living along side their neighbors. It is just a matter of time. 

Many expats will claim that they are completely fine and safe living in their area of the Philippines. I thought the same thing for roughly nine years until suddenly I found myself engaged in a very serious situation which suddenly cropped up out of the blue. Everything is always hunky-dory in the Philippines, until one day, without any warning, it suddenly isn't anymore. -


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey maxx62

i agree with you. I think the Philippines has more surprises then other countries. I was lucky living there. Never had an issue living in the Tagum city on Mindanao Island. But, I was always alert of my surroundings. never wonder around at night.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Maxx62 said:


> Once your neighbors figure out who you are, and what you've got, then you'll have exactly the same sort of troubles as anyone who is living along side their neighbors. It is just a matter of time.
> 
> Many expats will claim that they are completely fine and safe living in their area of the Philippines. I thought the same thing for roughly nine years until suddenly I found myself engaged in a very serious situation which suddenly cropped up out of the blue. Everything is always hunky-dory in the Philippines, until one day, without any warning, it suddenly isn't anymore. -


Wise words from Maxx and that's how it happens, this sort if thing or that ephinany happened to us in 2014 when the Typhoon took our roof and our lovely neighbors and inlaw's helped themselves to our roof as it came apart.

We had given away food every birthday celebration but after that or after the typhoon we were left standing with rain and even more damage, no help what so ever from anyone, they'd come over drunk wanting to get hired to fix our roof while eating our food these human low life rats, the In-laws stacked many pieces of our roof and refused to give them back and their roofs were intact. I hired one man (low on money at the time) and we slowly got a roof back on, the house is huge so another factor that made things even worse.

Maxx, with all that said, I still wish you could return and this time ignore the Brother in-law to hell with the drunken neighbors and their kids focus on people that treat you much better and rely on your sympathy, the Government takes care if poor family's with kids itsy called "purpose" they get money something like 3 - 4,000 pesos the only requirement for them is to help out the barangay when called to sweep and clean the sides of the road and other dirty jobs.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

How is that any different than living in any country? Is is good, until it isn't? 
There are just as many Filipino's living in town that have nice houses and money as not. While I might be a foreigner I am not the richest person in town by far. 
The better cars, houses, jewelry, etc are all flashed about by Filipino's in town. I walk more than not to the market and don't spend too much. I buy local and stay out of politics and any business ventures. 
I am not one of the foreigners that build a house they never live in and have it sit empty except for a caretaker. We live here and have family here all the time. People know the family and I am just the white guy living in my wife's house.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

I lost several phones there. By the time I figured it out I was home. 1 kid taps on the left shoulder and sticks out his hand. The kid on the right has his hand in your pocket. I stopped wearing baggy shorts.

I found keeping stuff locked under the motorbike seat was the best place. Well until I left some chocolate there once. It melted, and a cockroach crawled up through my hooded jacket. He made it into my helmet before I could get stopped. Now you talk about scary that was the worst experience those things are huge.


----------

